# 1978 Niitaka?



## Eisele1 (Apr 21, 2019)

Saw this and decided to pass it on. This guy is selling this bike on FB, looked super cool.


----------



## Eisele1 (Apr 21, 2019)

Anyone know about these bikes?


----------



## Roger Henning (Apr 21, 2019)

Picture please.  Never saw the name before.  Roger


----------



## Eisele1 (Apr 22, 2019)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/322804851716770/


----------



## Roger Henning (Apr 22, 2019)

Looks like a nice enough bike but at least to me not worth $800.  Roger


----------



## Eisele1 (Apr 22, 2019)

Roger Henning said:


> Looks like a nice enough bike but at least to me not worth $800.  Roger



I've been messaging with him and told him it seems from the research I've done, at best maybe$ 200 and he kinda agreed. So if your interested let him know. Or I can get the info


----------



## Roger Henning (Apr 24, 2019)

Nor interested in BMXs just like all bikes.  Maybe $20 I would pick it up for a neighbor kid to ride.  Roger


----------



## Eisele1 (May 7, 2019)

I recently noticed he reduced the price to $250


----------

